# Pics of Wifey



## zapman29 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well this was shot is with a basic small studio, I used two 150 watt strobe with flash boxes these pics are untouched. dont know much about photo shop.. So dont know how to fix. Can these be done to be made better.. C&C please. Just starting out I want to learn to take better portraits. 

Thanks Z


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like you are off to a good start.

The first think is to move her farther away from the background.  This should help with the shadow that is being cast onto the background.  Once you move her (and the lights) farther away, the background will get darker.  If you like darker, that's OK but if you want brighter, then you will need to add a background light.    

Another issue is separation.  There are places where it's hard to differentiate between her and the background.  By adding a background light, you might be able to get some separation there.  Also (or alternatively) you could add a hair light/kicker.  This is a light behind the subject that is pointed back at them.  It can give them a nice 'halo' effect where it lights up their hair.  

Are there any other particular issues that you are concerned about, with these images?


----------



## zapman29 (Nov 19, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Looks like you are off to a good start.
> 
> The first think is to move her farther away from the background. This should help with the shadow that is being cast onto the background. Once you move her (and the lights) farther away, the background will get darker. If you like darker, that's OK but if you want brighter, then you will need to add a background light.
> 
> ...


 
oggh ok so i need learn better positioning i see that,  i only had two lights I wanted the third light but didnt have one on hand... dont know what you mean by hairlight kicker... the other was the photo itself is it the right color?, is the white blance corect? things like that.. i am all new to this stuff.. thanks for the inputs i appreciate it so quickly...


----------



## gsgary (Nov 19, 2008)

zapman29 said:


> oggh ok so i need learn better positioning i see that, i only had two lights I wanted the third light but didnt have one on hand... dont know what you mean by hairlight kicker... the other was the photo itself is it the right color?, is the white blance corect? things like that.. i am all new to this stuff.. thanks for the inputs i appreciate it so quickly...


 

You can do it with what you have, try Rembrant lighting, move your wife farther away set light at 45 degress to her at head hight the other side of her face will be in shadow if there is too much shadow use a reflector to bounce a bit onto the dark side and the other light can be a hair light opposite your other light 1 stop lower or a background light


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 19, 2008)

The wife looks fine, but man that background is busy as hell.  I'd go with MIKE - send that background straight to black, and focus on the missus.  Color looks fine to me.


----------



## zapman29 (Nov 24, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> The wife looks fine, but man that background is busy as hell. I'd go with MIKE - send that background straight to black, and focus on the missus. Color looks fine to me.


 dont understand about the background looking busy but ok will take another look at it...


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 24, 2008)

Background looking busy means that there are many distracting shapes and colours in it.  To the point where it takes focus away from your subject as the eye can be drawn to these various shapes in the background.

Its a black and white background, with odd smoke effects going on, she is wearing black and white...so it all kinda meshes together. 

A portrait should have focus on the person, make them pop out of the picture.


----------

